# UHMW PTEX FOR SALE



## Vermont (Mar 13, 2010)

I have rolls of blue ptex 1.3mm thickness x 30mm width x 300 meter length if anyone is interested or knows of someplace they can direct me to in regards to selling these it would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.

Life Is Good...
Keep Smilin'...
Have A Wonderful Day...

Ed
Website: Builders
Email: [email protected]


----------

